# which table



## blkfoot (May 8, 2009)

hi everyone

i've been taking the good advice you guys gave me looking at different tables of course you know i've never used one.So its down to oak park table or the le router table it about $35.00 more advice on which one please.And still havent use my triton router.the le table i can order the plate predrilled for my router i didnt see where the oak park plate could be or not unless i over looked it.

thanks in advance

David


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

David, the nice people at Oak Park will be happy to assist you with your order. Hands down I prefer their system over any other on the market. Drilling mounting holes is simple, but I am pretty sure they have a plate drilled to fit the Tritons.


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi David
I have and use the Oak park table with a Freud 3 1/2HP and I think its great, never had an issue with it .
Rob


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

David seems you got some good refrences. I built my own, but were I to be buying, the folks over there at Oak Park would get my business. I have seen the one Bob has and is very well built. When you get the one you want take some pics and post.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI David,

I've had my OP table for several yrs now, no issues with it at all. It's well built.  I think you'll be pleased if you choose the OP table.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi David,

you do have some great suggestions! i think from all ive heard the OP is a great table.
i built my own. would i do it again or buy a prebuilt one? id build my own again because i can buld it to suit my needs and i can build it for a lot less and have more money left to spend on bits and accessories!


----------



## sher622 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have to agree with Levon. I just built my own table top, (still working on the cabinet). I don't have any experience with OP, but I have seen some posts on here where people have had issues making accessories work and others have mentioned that some of the OP pieces are not compatible with standard (Porter Cable) accessories. Making your own table can be frustrating if you make mistakes, but very rewarding when your done.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have the OAK PARK table with the vaccume set up It work's very well I built the base and the botton tho To my speck's They are nice people to work with They have the answare's if you need

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--


----------

